

Wordpress is polluting the internet - mneumegen
http://cloudcannon.com/opinion/2014/04/12/wordpress-is-polluting.html

======
gk1
In summary:

> "To create a custom template on Wordpress you need to know PHP and you need
> to read through pages of complicated Wordpress documentation. For front-end
> designers who know HTML/CSS/Javascript, it’s completely overwhelming. They
> just want to design, not worry about all this technical mumbo jumbo."

You're either confusing _design_ with FE development, or you're making excuses
for laziness. In any tech profession, if you want to remain competitive then
you need to keep up with the advancements. If you don't want to "worry about
all this technical mumbo jumbo," then stick to design and let someone else
handle the coding.

------
krapp
It's a bit disingenuous, I think, to consider having to know PHP in order to
design templates for wordpress stifling and anti-creative, but think nothing
of having to know html and css to do the same for static sites. Both represent
a form of technical debt which put limitations on creative freedom. To design
in a technical field but find its technical nature to be beneath contempt only
suggests to me that you may be working in the wrong medium.

